# cu: /dev/ttys0: Line in use - aaarrrggghhh!

## rem_proc_call

I've got a headless solaris box (long story) that I'm trying to connect to via the serial port.  

But everytime I run the cu command:

```

opus root # cu -l /dev/ttys0 -s 9600

cu: open (/dev/ttys0): Input/output error

cu: /dev/ttys0: Line in use

```

Here's what I've tried.

chowned /dev/ttys0 and /dev/pty/s0 and /usr/bin/cu to uucp:uucp

chowned /dev/ttys0 and /dev/pty/s0 and /usr/bin/cu to root:root

added root to the uucp group

su'ed to uucp and tried it there.

loaded minicom and tried that.

rebuilt the kernel with serial port line discipline off

rebuilt the kernel with serial port line discipline built-in

build lsof and checked to see if anyone was using ttys0 (they aren't)

When I try and run setserial I get:

```

opus root # setserial -a /dev/ttys1

/dev/ttys1: Input/output error

```

Any suggestions?  I'm really don't want to move my sons windows box into my office to try and hook this puppy up, but I'm at the end of my rope.

TIA

-- Randy

----------

## NeddySeagoon

rem_proc_call,

/dev/ttyS0 ??  The uppercase S is important.

----------

## rem_proc_call

AAAAARRRRGGGGGHHHH!

Thank you, thank you, thank you.

We will now return to our regularly scheduled show:

More stoopid human tricks....

 :Embarassed: 

----------

